# Nice autocycle on Ebay



## John G04 (Jan 17, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-19...769418?hash=item3fb755700a:g:L8gAAOSwS2lcPnjc


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 18, 2019)

I've seen this bike and it's not a autocycle! It's pretty rough, could have gotten it for$500! Probably should have! It's cool, just rough..


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 18, 2019)

David Amsbary said:


> I've seen this bike and it's not a autocycle! It's pretty rough, could have gotten it for$500! Probably should have! It's cool, just rough..




Looks like an Autocycle to me.  ?????


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2019)

Can someone explain why thjs is NOT an Autocycle ?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2019)

vincev said:


> Can someone explain why thjs is NOT an Autocycle ?




Because someone said so? But Schwinn says it is because they can slap names on bikes just for the fun of it.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 20, 2019)

Shouldn't it say autocycle somewhere? Cuz it doesn't...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 20, 2019)

I love any Schwinn that came with the Train light on the front fender. what makes one bike an Autocycle and another not?

I thought the Autocycle name was for cantilever frames. still learning

bike does not look "pretty rough" to me


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 21, 2019)

Bike was really rusty, wheels bars neck have all been replaced! Paint is super faded and very rough to the touch!


----------

